# New rockford amps don't have fuses???



## Dual-M8R-sjyt3i (Apr 4, 2011)

I have an old p6002 and it has 2 built in ATC fuses.

I went to look at new rockford amps to upgrade and they don't have fuses built in?

Isn't this BAD?

I know I can just put my own in-line fuse, but shouldn't a built in fuse be standard?


----------



## Horsemanwill (Jun 1, 2008)

not really looks like they went old school way with it and is making u fuse it externally


----------



## papabearsc (Oct 2, 2010)

You would think that for safety they would have to be fused. 

Interesting for sure,.....imagine the warranty claims from best buy from people not fusing the amp and burning it up.


----------



## BlueAc (May 19, 2007)

JL amps have never been fused, it's not unheard of.

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Horsemanwill (Jun 1, 2008)

fuses on an amp are to protect the amp not the vehicle or the wire. just the amp. alot of the older amps required you to place a fuse before the amp


----------



## FAUEE (Jul 22, 2010)

Not a big deal, you just run a fused distro block. I think they did it so that people didn't think "well I don't need to run a fuse up front because my amp has fuses yo!" Seriously, some people are so stupid as to do this. I've read pages of threads on how its better to not run fuses cuz you'll get more deebeez.

The stupidity of people never ceases to amaze me.


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

Then they wonder why their car catch on fire, lol. Thats why I use 3 fuses (one 2inches of battery, o*ther right in the middle run of the cable*, and the last one 2inches within the amp)

Okay okay, jk on the middle fuse, lol. One at the battery is for wire protection (from catching fire if it shorts or gets hot and melts the coat) and one by the amp should be good enough.


----------



## Angrywhopper (Jan 20, 2010)

Are there amps that have the fuses built inside instead of externally?

And you gotta be a moron to not put a fuse 2 feet from your battery.


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

Yes, there are lots. Its funny when a dummy think their amps is broken and its the internal fuses that are blown. Damn it I should of said I use a fuse every 2 feet, lol, I bet someone will think am serious.


----------



## ChrisB (Jul 3, 2008)

Or you could be like some of the SPL kiddies who don't believe in fusing at all. I wonder how their insurance company is going to react when their car burns to the ground and no signs of fusing are found?


----------



## hottcakes (Jul 14, 2010)

i don't use fuses because i like to live on the edge. also keep the lighter fluid in the trunk right next to the charcoal. if i'm gonna go up in flames, i want to give people a show.


----------



## Angrywhopper (Jan 20, 2010)

hottcakes said:


> i don't use fuses because i like to live on the edge. also keep the lighter fluid in the trunk right next to the charcoal. if i'm gonna go up in flames, i want to give people a show.


:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

hottcakes said:


> i don't use fuses because i like to live on the edge. also keep the lighter fluid in the trunk right next to the charcoal. if i'm gonna go up in flames, i want to give people a show.


LOL, I'll be saying "hey thanks for the show, but its not quite 4th of July yet".:laugh:

SPL kiddies also think that if you use a fuse, they loose current flow.


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

cajunner said:


> no fusing on the amp means smaller footprint,


Yeah, I had to sell my amps because the 30 amp fuses were sticking out so far that the only way to mount it was to cut a hole in the side of my Yukon :surprised:

fekking nimrod


----------

